# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  another waterstop placement qu.

## breakerboy2000

sorry guys, i know I posted a similar question about waterstops earlier, 
I will be waterproofing the whole floor of both bathroom and laundry and 150-200 up walls of both, 
I will be placing waterstops the entry points and around the shower as shown,  
but I am wondering if I need a waterstop at the doorway between the bathroom and laundry? 
the tile will be coninueous from both rooms and as said before, will all be waterproofed. 
Thank you for any comments and advice.

----------


## Wotname

I'm  probably the last person to help with this question; as I am a complete newbie to house renos (I am much more of a boat refitter). 
However, I would be asking the questions like where are the floor wastes and where are the falls to same. No point in putting in a waterstop unless you have provided for somewhere for the said water to go. I am talking under tile water here, not above tile water. 
But please remember, I don't know much about this so I go back to first principles eg what exactly are we trying do or prevent and will the proposed solution achieve that and so on.

----------


## breakerboy2000

Thank you for your reply, 
The current bathroom and laundry have a floor waste each, since its on a concrete slab there is no need to have floor wastes(from what i read) but i intend to keep them there without any slope, just a flat level floor throughout, so i wouldnt be using a mortar bed, i was adivsed on here that is acceptable to do? as water under tiles will self level and evenually make its way to the floor waste, 
I just want to know if according to standards i need that third water stop in there. 
Thanks again.

----------


## Wotname

> Thank you for your reply, 
> The current bathroom and laundry have a floor waste each, since its on a concrete slab there is no need to have floor wastes(from what i read) but i intend to keep them there without any slope, just a flat level floor throughout, so i wouldnt be using a mortar bed, i was adivsed on here that is acceptable to do? as water under tiles will self level and evenually make its way to the floor waste, 
> I just want to know if according to standards i need that third water stop in there. 
> Thanks again.

   Again, sorry I can't help with what the standards require but from your description, this waterstop would serve no useful purpose. Hopefully someone will be able to provide a definitive answer according to the standards. 
Other than that, you have two options, put it in 'cause it can't hurt or leave it out 'cause it doesn't do anything - but I guess you know that already  :Smilie:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

There is no requirement for waterstops between wet areas. 
Common practice when laundry adjoins another wet room that has a floor waste. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## breakerboy2000

thanks oldsaltoz.

----------

